# High performance laptop required for B.Arch Student!!(65k)



## rahulrai797 (May 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

First of all I would like to mention here that I was a regular on chip and when later on it was merged with Thinkdigit my id got lost somewhere in the transition. So that is why I had to create this new id. Anyways Following is the questionnaire. Please help me choose the best possible laptop

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

Rs. 65000 max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Likeell, HP
b. Dislike: Not sure

My research says: 
lenovo Y500
Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN

None of the Dells has a Nvidia 650m or an equivalent graphic card

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Quiet extensive I guess:
Gaming, watching movies
Softwares like: REVITT, LUMEN, 3-D MAK, AUTOCAD, SKETCHUP, PHOTOSHOP/ILLUSTRATOR, RHINO

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

Not Sure

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Yes. Actually I am looking for a high end laptop for my brother who is in B.Arch 2nd year. My main concern is that it should be capable enough to handle all these softwares, rendering should be fast, can last for next 4 years, looks are secondary and if possible would like a brand which offers warranty extension(including against physical damage) - fpr which i am ok with paying extra.

So please help me choose the best possible laptop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2013)

if he will be working in the outdoors go for sammy so5in since it has got matte screen or else lenovo y500 scores over sammy every time.
check out both of these but I would personally say go with y500


----------



## rahulrai797 (May 27, 2013)

thanks for your reply

but do you have any idea about the kind of warranty they provide. Onsite or offsite and whether it includes physical damage or not and if we can extend warranty


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2013)

I am sure about lenovo adp extension but sammy no idea.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> if he will be working in the outdoors go for sammy so5in since it has got matte screen or else lenovo y500 scores over sammy every time.
> check out both of these but I would personally say go with y500



Proof?

and I'd recommend you S05 because you're a student, it looks awesome and leaves a great impression even on Macbook pro owners in my class and its extremely fast and rendering and never hangs or anything, as I'm into graphic designing myself. 

Y500 is strictly for gamers who stay at home and play games, as it can't really be considered portable due to its size and battery life (maximum 3 hours) compared to S05's 7 hours on average, its really fun seeing EVERYONE in my class working with their fatass laptops(macbooks are a exception  ) plugged in while I work wireless on this sexy beast! 

And oh 
3630QM > 3632QM


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Proof?
> 
> and I'd recommend you S05 because you're a student, it looks awesome and leaves a great impression even on Macbook pro owners in my class and its extremely fast and rendering and never hangs or anything, as I'm into graphic designing myself.
> 
> ...



First of all I ask him to get so5in secondly y500 is my personal preference
and thirdly here are some specs differences
1. Full hd display over 900p 
2. backlit keyboard over a regular one
3. ultrabay = future proof
4. I am a cs student and I do not find it too heavy to carry around and doing any graphic intensive task is a breeze on y500.
5. 16gb ram support
6. always on usb
7. And lastly he will game on his machine no matter what ever he do and if he got stuck with memory add another hard drive. I am not comparing him with CS or IT students but being a college student he will game on it though in next 2 years or so 650m will come in just average class card and adding another card will make it life a bit more longer. it is nice that you are getting 7hrs back up but I do not need so long back up so I am happy with 3hr backup. 
And again it is upto him with which he goes I have suggested him both my personal and his needed preference.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2013)

S05 has the advantage of having Blu-ray reader......... As far as weight & size of laptop is concerned, you will carry your laptop in a bag, so 0.3kg difference is not much. 
Y500 is bigger than S05IN but you get a beautiful red backlit keyboard & 1080p display.
Also S05 has matte display vs glossy display in Y500... Matte display gives better outdoor(sunny day) visibility than glossy display. But I use my laptop indoors. 

Performance difference between the two laptops is not noticable.

Finally Y500 has 2 yrs warranty + ADP, onsite warranty for 1st year & offsite in 2nd year. Moreover Lenovo's service is better than Samsung's. Samsung's service is not bad but its slow(My friend's ,S03 ,RAM got corrupted within warranty period & Samsung guys took a month to replace the RAM)


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

^^+1 for y500


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Proof?


Matte display got poor color reproduction and s03 displays are known for poor contrast ratio.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2013)

yaah matt display looks dull against a glossy display ...but non reflective screens are very useful while working or gaming/movies....it just does not reflect anything at all...glossy screen even reflects a night lamp behind or tubelight, sun anything that shines will take the screen space

And S05 is really sleek for its hardware inside...misses on backlit keyboard


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *Matte display got poor color reproduction* and s03 displays are known for poor contrast ratio.



I missed that point.....


----------



## rahulrai797 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for that small discussion. I guess I know pretty much all the aspects of both the laptops now. I just need to to check both of them personally. Just a couple of more quesn:

@anupam_pb: I guess that 2year warranty thing is exclusively on flipkart

and do I have any other choice apart from these 2 laptops?


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> First of all I ask him to get so5in secondly y500 is my personal preference
> and thirdly here are some specs differences
> 1. Full hd display over 900p
> 2. backlit keyboard over a regular one
> ...



I asked for performance proof, I know all those things too. 

P.S. Series 5 supports 16GB RAM too.
Has always on USB too (the 1st USB 3.0 port is the one) , actually it has 4 USB ports compared to 3 on Y500.
Its not about the weight , but about the dimensions, Y500 looks bulky, while Series 5 actually looks professional, would you ever take a laptop looking like Y500 to a business meet? Nope.
Backlit keyboard is amazing! I agree, but not really essential, as the light coming from screen is enough.. oh wait you guys play on lower brightness levels? 

Ultrabay and FHD is a major point none the less.  - And those actually matter to gamers only.

I use my laptop for graphic designing, and the colors are brilliant! As Sujoy said, glossy displays reflect too much (I have used 720p Glossy screens before) , you can even see your reflection in them and working on something like a logo, or adding tiny little details to your project can be a hard task.

And did Samsung stop giving that extended warranty offer?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> *Ultrabay and FHD is a major point none the less.  - And those actually matter to gamers only.*


It matters to almost everyone out there


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It matters to almost everyone out there


Only if that FHD was a matte, it'd matter to everyone.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Only if that FHD was a matte, it'd matter to everyone.


Compare color reproduction b/w them, Matte display got a coating which is responsible for that. FYI S05(whole freaking S0#) series got display panel with poor contrast ratio.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Compare color reproduction b/w them, Matte display got a coating which is responsible for that. FYI S05(whole freaking S0#) series got display panel with poor contrast ratio.


Matte is actually better for most at this price range.
As it comes really handy when using it outside or in good lighting conditions.

Poor contrast / lower resolution / whatever else you want? That's why there's a HDMI port  Connecting it to a HD LED at your home isn't that hard.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Matte is actually better for most at this price range.
> As it comes really handy when using it outside or in good lighting conditions.
> 
> Poor contrast / lower resolution / whatever else you want? That's why there's a* HDMI port * Connecting it to a HD LED at your home isn't that hard.


LOL
Even some mobile device have that. 
That doesn't mean the device should ship with some el-cheapo LCD panel


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

You can't really compare mobile display with laptop displays right? :3

Samsung basically made an active laptop, where as Lenovo created sort of a desktop as they tried hard to make a powerful gaming machine to compete with the likes of Asus ROG series, which they failed hard at due to high temps.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> You can't really compare mobile display with laptop displays right? :3
> 
> Samsung basically made an active laptop, where as Lenovo created sort of a desktop as they tried hard to make a powerful gaming machine to compete with the likes of Asus ROG series, which they failed hard at due to high temps.



The mobile one was example lol.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

I like IPS would be better than a matte display.... Anyways, I've seen S03 & Y500 side by side...my friend also agreed that colours n all are better in Y500's screen.....
I would say, if you work outdoors too, get matte display, otherwise glossy screen in enough. Moreover Y500 has 1080p display making it great for movies.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

Not just Y500, every glossy display looks better than matte indoors  Even my old Acer Aspire 5742Gs , where matte plays out is outdoors and it doesn't get scratches.  I remember it was almost impossible to use my old laptop in the car because of its Glossy display.

And movies are great on this too xD As we can run 1080p movies too.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 1, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> I asked for performance proof, I know all those things too.
> 
> P.S. Series 5 supports 16GB RAM too.
> Has always on USB too (the 1st USB 3.0 port is the one) , actually it has 4 USB ports compared to 3 on Y500.
> ...



you are kind of weird person it is good that  you are defending your purchase but you are saying against my post just dosen't make sense.
Just read out again what I have posted over there may reading 2-3 times more can make you understand what it is actually written over there, and please read this one thoroughly coz I do not like posting on a same topic again and again,
1. Now I am a student and I have got a machine for gaming so why should I not game on it.
2. You looks like to be a person looking for slim things but I like curves a lot.
3. Again I would like you to understand that I am a student and why on earth will I be going to go with it in a meeting or something and that to a professional one.
4. You might be the only some of the persons who say matte display has amazing colour for reference check out thread above.
5. I do programming on it and its font can be increased so I dont think that I want to add any small detail to it since a full stop on it looks quiet vibrant.
6. We at hostel play games after switching of the lights so we haven o reflection at all.
Hope this time you have got it and by the way when did you get your so5in before y500 launchor after that???????????


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You looks like to be a person looking for slim things but I like curves a lot



Lol.....


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> you are kind of weird person it is good that  you are defending your purchase but you are saying against my post just dosen't make sense.
> Just read out again what I have posted over there may reading 2-3 times more can make you understand what it is actually written over there, and please read this one thoroughly coz I do not like posting on a same topic again and again,
> 1. Now I am a student and I have got a machine for gaming so why should I not game on it.
> 2. You looks like to be a person looking for slim things but I like curves a lot.
> ...


.. you can't read my signature I guess? I have a S03 not S05  I got it around the launch of Y500.

1. I never questioned that.

2. lol.. I'll just say I'm not into heavy things.. neither girls nor laptops.

3. Because one day you will work too? Its not like you're going to stay a student forever, unless you got enough money to study all life and never work.  

4. I never said matte display has amazing color, I said its good for most. Yes, images and pictures of a glossy display look waaayy more vibrant, simply, because its glossy. Comparing the two is like comparing iPhone to Android. Both are best at what they do. + this is a HD+ 'LED' display, so no worries about colors.

5. ..you're seriously comparing small details in programming to small details in graphics work, like Photoshop , AUTOCAD etc? GENIUSS!!!!! You do realize both are extremely different right? If not you should simply google up what graphic designing is. Its not painting posters in MS Paint.

6. What about day time? You switch off sun during the day or tell it to go away cause you want to game and its reflection is bugging you? 

Hope I made myself clear, if not you're free to ask more questions.

And I'm not justifying my purchase, if you do actually read other threads too, you'd see I also recommended Y500 in most threads, I make my recommendations depending on the person, not on the basis of what I own.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> you are kind of weird person



I agree with that.....



KyleSforza said:


> 3. Because one day you will work too? Its not like you're going to stay a student forever, unless you got enough money to study all life and never work.
> 
> 6. What about day time? You switch off sun during the day or tell it to go away cause you want to game and its reflection is bugging you?



The person who will use the laptop is a *2nd year B.Arch student*. I'm 2nd year B.Tech student. We both have 3 years of studies, atleast, before going for a job. He's not doing BBA for going for presentations(I hope it's right). So no need for meetings for next 3 years..... DID YOU KNOW THAT you can turn off the backlit keyboard too . Black colour is also a decent colour. So no problem to take it meetings even if we have to.

We students usually have classes during day time. Even if v game at day time, we are indoors (usually hostel), so no need of sunlight readability in screen. Moreover usually LAN gamings n all happen at night after dinner(_*what are other students opinion*_)


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmm, ^ I thought you guys take laptop to class too like I do. But if that's the case, and he wants laptop for gaming ONLY he should go for Y500 eyes closed


----------

